
Ask HN: How did Amazon hear me say I needed masking tape? - VoodooJuJu
	I haven&#x27;t used the internet to search for masking tape at all recently. Last night, I asked a relative if they had any masking tape around. The closest devices around were a Roku smart TV, an ipad, and that relative&#x27;s iphone, none of which have ever been logged into or associated with my email address, and my phone was down a hallway, perhaps in listening distance. Lo and behold, a few hours after saying masking tape, Amazon sends me an email listing masking tape sellers. Now, my phone might know my email address. Despite never logging into my email on my phone, I signed up with T-mobile using that address. I know Alexa is always listening and recommends products that it hears people discussing nearby. But I don&#x27;t have Alexa. Is this an extremely convenient coincidence, or what might be the explanation?
======
olefoo
Most likely you were looking at things on the internet that implied a need for
masking tape.

For example if you looked at blogs about home remodeling and interior painting
you could be generating signals of intent that suggest you might be in the
market for masking tape.

It's not as obviously creepy as "AI wuz listening to me! OMG Skynet!".

But it is creepy that intelligence, vast, cool and unsympathetic is working to
create a model of you to help its masters intercept your every purchase
impulse.

------
f_allwein
Are you saying there was no device running Alexa near by? Then this sounds
like a coincidence to me. I remember there were similar anecdotes regarding
Facebook, but nobody has made a convincing case that they were actually able
to listen in on conversations.

Also, what do you use the masking tape for? Maybe Amazon could infer you would
need it because you searched for related items before...?

------
dbish
"I know Alexa is always listening and recommends products that it hears people
discussing nearby" -> this is not true. [https://qz.com/1121880/the-technical-
reason-why-alexa-cant-l...](https://qz.com/1121880/the-technical-reason-why-
alexa-cant-listen-into-your-private-conversations/)

------
paulcole
>I know Alexa is always listening and recommends products that it hears people
discussing nearby.

Just curious but is this even a known fact?

~~~
mtmail
Alexa devices wait for a wake words and that happens on the device itself. It
doesn't analyze anything else.

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201602230#GUID-1CDA0A16-3D5A-47C1-9DD8-FDEDB10381A3__GUID-420F1812-F241-466A-A381-64D43D015778)

